
Ask HN: Where can I learn how to build APIs for developers? - rm2904
I am looking to learn how to build APIs for developers, what are the best practices around organizing them and exposing them through API keys.<p>Any courses, guides, blogs, or books that people found helpful?<p>I code mostly in Python and Javascript.
======
mjhea0
For theory, check out
[http://slides.com/jamesgibson-4/deck#/](http://slides.com/jamesgibson-4/deck#/).
For practice, check out [https://testdriven.io/](https://testdriven.io/).

